

What Startups Can Teach Big Companies About Hiring - hippysmacker
http://startupsanddowns.blogspot.com/2011/04/what-startups-can-teach-big-companies.html

======
gettinstarted
I never ceases to amaze me how when interviewing candidates, people often
can't see the forest despite the trees.

